# Pregnant after 190 visa granted



## peanut49 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi,

i was wondering for some advice, i was granted a skilled migration state sponsored visa 190 for both myself, partner and daughter, after being accepted we have just found out we are pregnant with a second child, we estimate the baby to be around 8 weeks max.

What do i do about the visa 

Can i just enter Australia before the 12 months period as normal with no questions asked or would i be refused entry as the unborn child doesn't have a visa planned for when its born.

Do i have to inform the state and government and stay in the UK until after the birth or should i just carry on as normal and make the move in 3 months as originally planned, i don't want to jeopardise anything by keeping it quiet and sneaking in not declaring the information.

I haven't been able to find a solid answers as to what to do both, any advice on what my options are would be really appreciated.

Kind regards


----------



## boxofchoc (Jul 2, 2015)

Unborn children do not need visa till they are born, I imagine you can still travel and settle, not sure you can secure employment in your present condition. If you can support yourself till baby is born, child will be a citizen upon birth. congratulations in advance.


----------



## jimblrtoaus (May 25, 2015)

Congratulations, 

You will not have an issue to enter Australia while pregnant. You need to ensure that you make your travel arrangements with the airline in time. There are some restrictions for pregnant people travelling set by airlines.
If you plan to have the child in Australia then it is fine. If you plan to have the child in your home country then you need to inform the Case officer after the child is born and submit the appropriate forms to add the child as a dependant


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Congratulations. You don't need to notify anyone at DIBP regarding your pregnancy. You can travel to Australia on your 190 visa at any time as long as the airline doesn't have a restriction (some won't let you fly after 32 or 36 weeks).

If the baby is born in Australia, they will be a citizen. If the baby were to be born outside Australia, then you would need to apply for a Child Visa for them as you cannot add them to your existing 190 visa.


----------



## jimblrtoaus (May 25, 2015)

My apologies, 
I got confused with the in process 190 application. Maggie-May24 is correct. You will need to apply for a Child Visa. Sorry for adding to your confusion


----------



## peanut49 (Feb 18, 2014)

*thanks*

thanks all for your advice, you put my mind at rest


----------



## Jade5261 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi and congratulations!

Can I ask you if your partner was the main visa applicant on the visa? I will be the main 190 applicant on mine and have a child. I would not be willing to work the full time hours. Are you supposed to work the full time hours specified? I cant find the minimum hours i am supposed to work anywhere or i wondered if it was the minimum monthly wage they HAVE to pay you. Sorry if i have gone off piste to your question. Just with hours and childcare etc i thought you were the best person to ask. xxx


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

The 190 visa does not have any condition that you must work after the visa is granted. So you can choose to work or not, and if you do work it can be for any employer, in any occupation, for any level of pay, full-time or part-time, etc.


----------



## Jade5261 (Jul 22, 2015)

Wow I had no idea that was the case! Even if my partner is 'tagging along on my visa' or has a lesser equivalent visa than mine? Will I be denied a 190 visa if I tell them I am not going to work or if I go there and don't choose to take employment I won't get kicked out? X


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Your partner will also be granted a 190 visa, and either or neither of you can work. I've not heard of DIBP asking your intentions to work for a 190 visa, but I don't think there'd be any issue telling them that you hope to balance work around your family life.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

We ( Me and wife) have been granted 189 visa and now my wife is pregnant. We have to make initial entry before October and planning to have baby out of Australia. 

After Baby birth we have to apply Child visa as a dependent, so which visa i have to apply? and where? Will be i sent details to same CO who finalized my case or separate visa application to be launched?

How much time it will take after visa application?

REGARDS


----------



## peanut49 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi,

we entered Australia pregnant on a 190 visa and we had our child in Australia, i haven't had to apply for a dependent visa as the baby is classed as a Australian Citizen as we are now permanent residents.

I don't believe you have to apply for a dependent visa once you have entered and become a permanent resident. We recently received the baby's birth certificate and we are in the process of applying for a Australian passport.

I hope this helps and if you are unsure then check this website. (i had to remove the dots and replace with the word dot as it wont let me post a link

www dot border dot gov dot au/Trav/Life/Chil

it tells you hows the baby automatically gains citizenship. this is what it says if you cant open the link

Children born in Australia automatically acquire Australian citizenship if at least one parent is an Australian citizen or permanent resident at the time of the child's birth.

Children born outside Australia to parents who are not Australian citizens do not automatically acquire Australian citizenship, nor are they eligible for citizenship by descent.
See: Proof of Citizenship
Children born outside Australia to permanent resident parents will need to apply for and be granted a permanent visa to be able to enter and remain in Australia with their parents.
Most children born outside Australia to permanent resident parents will need to apply for a Child (subclass 101) visa.
All people who apply for a Child (subclass 101) visa, including applicants who are the children of permanent residents, must meet the eligibility requirements and pay the associated charges for the relevant visa.

good luck with your move and don't worry about it


----------



## peanut49 (Feb 18, 2014)

Sorry i am just reading your question and seen you said plan to have baby outside of Australia, this definitely makes it a little harder and you will need to make a new application for your new baby i think, but i am unsure as to the process.

If its possible for you to enter australia before having the baby that will definitely make the process easier and as i stated previously the baby will gain automatic citizenship.

Just make sure that whatever you do that your own visa doesnt expire in the process of waiting for your childs visa.

I dont think it will take long for the child visa though as you have already done the hard part, but be careful as you dont want to be stuck with a child who has no passport and your visa expiring.

Good luck and if i can help anymore let me know


----------



## muhamhus (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi Peanut,

I was wondering if you can answer few question with respect to time span as you experienced delivering a child inside Australia;

a) Were you there before 7 months? How long does it take to get appointment with Public Hospital once you have Medicare Card

b) How long did it take for the Birth Certificate? and for passport ?

Appreciate your response. Thanks in Advance

Regards


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

peanut49 said:


> Sorry i am just reading your question and seen you said plan to have baby outside of Australia, this definitely makes it a little harder and you will need to make a new application for your new baby i think, but i am unsure as to the process.
> 
> If its possible for you to enter australia before having the baby that will definitely make the process easier and as i stated previously the baby will gain automatic citizenship.
> 
> ...


How much did you pay for having a baby in Australia? Was it covered by medical health insurance?


----------



## peanut49 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Muhamhus,

we arrived around the 6 month mark into the pregnancy, and we managed to get a medicare card the same day by going to the nearest medicare centre, call in advance and make sure you take passports for every person on the medicare card, i think you also need visa confirmation which they can pull of the gov record system but i had to show the official email so make sure you have these otherwise you will have to go back again. Call to make sure you have everything you need first.

Getting an appointment at a public hospital wasnt an issue either, we just rang up and said we just moved there and an appointment was booked for the following week.

Birth certificates here take a long time, upto 30 business days, ours took almost 6 weeks and we havent applied for the passport yet but according to all the websites i have read, the child is automatically entitled to citizenship as you would be a permanent resident.

Jahanzeb84 it was free to have a baby in Australia in a public hosptial and all covered by medicare, it is very expensive under private healthcare and can cost in the region of $20,000, you can get it covered under private medical insurance but you have to take out the cover 2 years in advance in order for the insurance company to cover the costs. We was very happy with the public hosptial and have no complaints.

Hope this helps


----------



## muhamhus (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks Peanut for your quick response.

We would be moving just before 32 weeks, just around 7 months. Checked with airlines they do allow before 36 weeks with letter from doctor. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Also, after getting Medicare number, did you book appointment with local GP first for referral or just rang in to hospital for appointment. Would appreciate if you could elaborate.


----------



## peanut49 (Feb 18, 2014)

i would definitely recommend getting a letter from your GP in case you have any issues from the airline, but as long as you have something to say when the baby is due you should be fine (20 week scan details or something like that). no one asked us anything though so i probably wouldnt worry too much.

We booked a doctors appointment when we arrived as my partner was sick and we obviously discussed the baby. If i was you i would book a GP appointment when you arrive anyway as the hospital will need the details of your GP when you visit the hospital, from here you can discuss the best options. everything is quick here with regards to medical so dont worry, just get here and make appointments and you will be fine


----------



## sharif444 (May 17, 2016)

*wife Pregnant*



Maggie-May24 said:


> Congratulations. You don't need to notify anyone at DIBP regarding your pregnancy. You can travel to Australia on your 190 visa at any time as long as the airline doesn't have a restriction (some won't let you fly after 32 or 36 weeks).
> 
> If the baby is born in Australia, they will be a citizen. If the baby were to be born outside Australia, then you would need to apply for a Child Visa for them as you cannot add them to your existing 190 visa.


Dear, 
Maggie-May : I and my wife got the 489 Visa Grant For NSW Orana at 21st July 2016. Our IED is 15th September 2016. Now there is another good news for me that my wife got Pregnant around 7weeks. should i need to inform DIBP regarding this. Also, as the 489 is a Temporary visa, if we take(birth) the child in Australia, is the Child will be Australian Citizen.


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

sharif444 said:


> Dear,
> Maggie-May : I and my wife got the 489 Visa Grant For NSW Orana at 21st July 2016. Our IED is 15th September 2016. Now there is another good news for me that my wife got Pregnant around 7weeks. should i need to inform DIBP regarding this. Also, as the 489 is a Temporary visa, if we take(birth) the child in Australia, is the Child will be Australian Citizen.


Dear Sharif,

Congratulations on 489 Visa Grant and father to be 

If neither parent is an Australian citizen or a permanent resident of Australia at the time of child's birth in Australia, the child is a temporary resident. The child will hold the same visa subclass as the parent’s temporary resident visa.

PS: In order to be an Australian citizen, at least one parent must be an Australian citizen or permanent resident of Australia at the time of the child’s birth.


----------



## sharif444 (May 17, 2016)

jahanzeb84 said:


> Dear Sharif,
> 
> Congratulations on 489 Visa Grant and father to be
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Missmolly (Dec 9, 2016)

hey Maggie do you know anything about ict support technicians nec? info is a bit shady on this. thank you


----------

